# transmission getting hot when towing



## angiegingerich (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi! Im new to the site and have some tech questions! We have 2004 Titan crew Cab with tow pack. We have a 27ft Jayflight weighing 6500lbs and when we pull in IL (pretty flat) our transmisson temp goes way up to the 2nd line. This worries us ! Has anyone else seen this pulling. Dealer said they could not even look for a problem if it is not doing it when we bring it in. And we don't bring it in with our trailer. We have never had a temp warning light come on. Thanks Angie


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Angie, welcome to NissanForums. When towing, what gear do you have the transmission in? From my understanding, use 4th gear to tow as OverDrive will make the tranni hunt for gears at the same time increasing temps. Something else to consider, video tape your problem and take it to your dealer since bringing your trailer in might be somewhat difficult.


----------



## angiegingerich (Oct 19, 2005)

Slurppie said:


> Angie, welcome to NissanForums. When towing, what gear do you have the transmission in? From my understanding, use 4th gear to tow as OverDrive will make the tranni hunt for gears at the same time increasing temps. Something else to consider, video tape your problem and take it to your dealer since bringing your trailer in might be somewhat difficult.



When we tow we use 4th gear and use the tow mode. Is seems like it really works to switch gears. We will run at high rpm for a couple miles before it will shift. Thats a great idea to video tape it. ThanksAngie


----------



## turfsk8r (Feb 5, 2006)

angiegingerich said:


> When we tow we use 4th gear and use the tow mode. Is seems like it really works to switch gears. We will run at high rpm for a couple miles before it will shift. Thats a great idea to video tape it. ThanksAngie


Hi Angie. 

Is there an update to your problem? I have a 04 titan with the tow package. I tow a 22ft mastercraft xstar in california. I do hit some hills and am having the same problem with the transmission overheating. My boat only weight 3500lbs.

A couple weeks ago the transmission overheated drive to bear mountain with nothing in tow.


----------



## Titan4RV (Jun 23, 2005)

*Towing with Titan*

We towed our 7500# TT from Alberta to California to Arizona and back to California. More than once, we noticed the trans temp higher than I would have expected. Needle laying on top of center icon instead of just under, which I take as normal. I think that is "very warm" as opposed to hot, and certainly not overheating, but higher than I would like. Its on my list for second service check.

As far as "hunting" goes, we tow in 5th with Tow/Haul engaged and Cruise on, have not had any hunting at all. BUT, more than once, running solo, downhill in 5th with cruise, it started hunting. Also on my list

We were pretty happy as we had been averaging about 10.5 mpg towing, with a best of 11.7 (through Yellowstone!!) and 18-20 solo hwy. We have a cab high cap which helps. However,for the last few hundred miles, both solo and towing, gas mileage dropped about 2-3 mpg. Also on my list.


----------



## turfsk8r (Feb 5, 2006)

Titan4RV said:


> We towed our 7500# TT from Alberta to California to Arizona and back to California. More than once, we noticed the trans temp higher than I would have expected. Needle laying on top of center icon instead of just under, which I take as normal. I think that is "very warm" as opposed to hot, and certainly not overheating, but higher than I would like. Its on my list for second service check.
> 
> As far as "hunting" goes, we tow in 5th with Tow/Haul engaged and Cruise on, have not had any hunting at all. BUT, more than once, running solo, downhill in 5th with cruise, it started hunting. Also on my list
> 
> We were pretty happy as we had been averaging about 10.5 mpg towing, with a best of 11.7 (through Yellowstone!!) and 18-20 solo hwy. We have a cab high cap which helps. However,for the last few hundred miles, both solo and towing, gas mileage dropped about 2-3 mpg. Also on my list.



That's great I wish mine towed as well. I bet if you towed in 4th with tow/haul engaged you would see a lower temp on your transmission.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

install aux. tranny coolers #1. this helps save the tranny and keeps temps lower. #2 never tow anything in OD, this burns up the tranny from the hunting of gears as Slurpie said. when towing keep speed to a minimum, you don't need to get there faster just leave earlier and it takes a lot farther to stop in an emergency. and lastly, DO NOT use cruise control when towing.


----------



## turfsk8r (Feb 5, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> install aux. tranny coolers #1. this helps save the tranny and keeps temps lower. #2 never tow anything in OD, this burns up the tranny from the hunting of gears as Slurpie said. when towing keep speed to a minimum, you don't need to get there faster just leave earlier and it takes a lot farther to stop in an emergency. and lastly, DO NOT use cruise control when towing.



Doesn't the titan with the tow package come with a transcooler. Even if it doesn't I shouldn't need a transcooler to tow a 3500# boat. when the truck is rate for 10,000#


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I believe all Titan models have a tranni cooler. The big tow package gives you the hitch, tranni temp gauge, larger mirrors and different rear gearing.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

turfsk8r said:


> Doesn't the titan with the tow package come with a transcooler. Even if it doesn't I shouldn't need a transcooler to tow a 3500# boat. when the truck is rate for 10,000#


a lot of manufactures will state a transcooler which goes through the radiator, you may want to check to see if it has an external one. if it does not then have one installed. if it does have one (usually in front of the condenser) look at the size, it should be at least 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the condenser for it to be effective. most tranny shops, pep boys, or auto zones will carry these if you want to compare size.


----------



## turfsk8r (Feb 5, 2006)

dvdswanson said:


> a lot of manufactures will state a transcooler which goes through the radiator, you may want to check to see if it has an external one. if it does not then have one installed. if it does have one (usually in front of the condenser) look at the size, it should be at least 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the condenser for it to be effective. most tranny shops, pep boys, or auto zones will carry these if you want to compare size.


I'll check it out. I very familiar with them, i've installed them. I'm pretty sure that it has one though. I crawl all under the titan before I bought it.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

angiegingerich said:


> Hi! Im new to the site and have some tech questions! We have 2004 Titan crew Cab with tow pack. We have a 27ft Jayflight weighing 6500lbs and when we pull in IL (pretty flat) our transmisson temp goes way up to the 2nd line. This worries us ! Has anyone else seen this pulling. Dealer said they could not even look for a problem if it is not doing it when we bring it in. And we don't bring it in with our trailer. We have never had a temp warning light come on. Thanks Angie




Yeah, and it probably doesn't stop well when towing either......

It's my opinion that the Nissan engineers, did not speculate or even consider what trucks in America are used for. ie: towing large boats, campers, 5th wheels etc. Angie, in certain conditions (which include high altitude, steep grades, heavy boats...) the Titan trans will get to hot because the engineers did not design to the extreme. 

The good news is that a larger aftermarket transmission oil cooler can easily be installed which will give you the extra cooling that you need. Do no go to the dealer for this.

And for those of you who tow and want more braking power, their is a mid year change for 06 Titan that will increase the size of the rotors.

Good luck.


Nissan GOD


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> a lot of manufactures will state a transcooler which goes through the radiator, you may want to check to see if it has an external one. if it does not then have one installed. if it does have one (usually in front of the condenser) look at the size, it should be at least 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the condenser for it to be effective. most tranny shops, pep boys, or auto zones will carry these if you want to compare size.


the titan does have an external, its mounted right infront of the main radiator behind the grille


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> the titan does have an external, its mounted right infront of the main radiator behind the grille


this may sound kind of stupid so don't take offense. Are you sure it's not the condenser you saw rather than the actual tranny cooler?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

dvdswanson said:


> this may sound kind of stupid so don't take offense. Are you sure it's not the condenser you saw rather than the actual tranny cooler?



You can see the tranni cooler in this photo (sort of). It's the unit behind the beer bottle.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> this may sound kind of stupid so don't take offense. Are you sure it's not the condenser you saw rather than the actual tranny cooler?



im very sure its the external tranny cooler, its kinda small, but its there, on the driverside behind the grille


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the best pic i have of it for now...

if u need a better one, just let me know!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> heres the best pic i have of it for now...
> 
> if u need a better one, just let me know!



AGAIN, don't take offense, I personally would not consider that an external tranny cooler (too small). most aftermarket tranny coolers that I have seen are roughly 20" X 12". alot bigger than that. that looks like the old P/S coolers on the 60s-70s Lincolns.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

i think the tranny oil goes through the main rad as well, either way, so far ive had no hot temps at all, including towing a 5000lb boat

p.s. no offense taken, just trying to make sure everyones info is correct


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

give a tranny shop a call and ask them how they route the lines when they add a cooler on. when run through the rad. it gets the engine temp added to the temp so total cooling is not as effective. the engine doesn't mind but the tranny hates it. engines run around 180-200 deg. where trannys run around 275+ deg. (I think). it also might be wise to add a temp gage for the tranny if you do alot of towing.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

i have the tow package, which includes the gauge.

its really no big deal to me, i rarely tow anything anyway


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

*Titan cooling system*

Let me explain the Titan cooling system. Nissan engineers at first were going to route the trans cooler through the radiator, but decided not to because they found it made the engine over heat. So they installed a very small external trans cooler to cool the trans without adding heat to the engine coolant in the radiator. This helped the transmission but the engine still overheated under testing. So they installed a water cut off valve. The water cut off valve routes hot engine coolant through the heater core when the coolant reaches a certain temperature (wether or not you have heat selected) to help keep the engine cool. How does it do that you say? It has it's own thermostat. That's right, there are two thermostats on the 5.6L engine. So with Nissan's history of overheating durring testing, it does not suprise me that they failed to adiquitly supply a large enough transmission cooler for towing. It cools the transmission just good enough only for regular driving in rush hour trafific and that's all.


Nissan GOD


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

thats good info to have for sure, still as i said, ive towed a few times with no tranny temp problems.

now that i know there is just the single tranny cooler, it give me an idea for another mod lol, maybe a small electric fan can be mounted on that cooler if and when sumone has a heavy load to tow, you could switch it on......


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

Misery-Tom said:


> thats good info to have for sure, still as i said, ive towed a few times with no tranny temp problems.
> 
> now that i know there is just the single tranny cooler, it give me an idea for another mod lol, maybe a small electric fan can be mounted on that cooler if and when sumone has a heavy load to tow, you could switch it on......




My apologies, I have made a mistake. After doing some research, it turns out that the transmission cooler IS in the radiator. The water cut off valve is the FIX for the engine over heating. Their is an inlet and an outlet line at the bottom of the radiator going to the trans. The small cooler that you see in front of the A/C condenser is the power steering fluid cooler.

So the best upgrade to increase trans cooling is to add an additional aftermarket cooler for the trans in from of the condenser, running new lines from the trans to the new cooler.


Nissan GOD


----------



## Titan4RV (Jun 23, 2005)

Nissan GOD said:


> My apologies, I have made a mistake. After doing some research, it turns out that the transmission cooler IS in the radiator. The water cut off valve is the FIX for the engine over heating. Their is an inlet and an outlet line at the bottom of the radiator going to the trans. The small cooler that you see in front of the A/C condenser is the power steering fluid cooler.
> 
> So the best upgrade to increase trans cooling is to add an additional aftermarket cooler for the trans in from of the condenser, running new lines from the trans to the new cooler.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but you had it right the first time. 

The "A/T Air Cooler" is in series with the radiator cooler. There is a service Bulletin 05022-1 that illustrates this with respect to ATF leaks on the cooler line connections.

I have recently had higher readings on the trans temp gauge ands at the same time have found an oily film in the engine compartment and oil on the air filter. I now suspect they my be related? Its in for service tomorrow.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

Titan4RV said:


> Sorry, but you had it right the first time.
> 
> The "A/T Air Cooler" is in series with the radiator cooler. There is a service Bulletin 05022-1 that illustrates this with respect to ATF leaks on the cooler line connections.
> 
> I have recently had higher readings on the trans temp gauge ands at the same time have found an oily film in the engine compartment and oil on the air filter. I now suspect they my be related? Its in for service tomorrow.



Huh, wow, a combination of the two coolers, who new! I can believe Nissan had to do such a crappy patchwork of coolers to coll this thing down and they're still having problems. Thanks for the correction it is appreciated.

Nissan God


----------



## turfsk8r (Feb 5, 2006)

I confused after reading though all of these posts. Is that cigeratte holder suppose to cool my transmission. The trans cooler on my blazer is much bigger. That is pitiful. 

I also have the trans line leaks. They have be replaced twice. My titan has been in the shop four time now for trans repairs. It overheats in the mountains with out anything on the hitch.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

turfsk8r said:


> I confused after reading though all of these posts. Is that cigeratte holder suppose to cool my transmission. The trans cooler on my blazer is much bigger. That is pitiful.
> 
> I also have the trans line leaks. They have be replaced twice. My titan has been in the shop four time now for trans repairs. It overheats in the mountains with out anything on the hitch.




Well it is their first time at making a full size truck with a V8. Ford, Chevy and Dodge have been doing it much longer, but their first trucks were'nt that great either. LOL....nissan calls it a cigar lighter.

Nissan GOD


----------

